# Im going broke! Help me- intervention



## zendragonzowner (May 7, 2007)

Ok guys... the first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem. Im admitting it. Im going broke due to my macaholism. Save me from accidently having to liquidate my car for cosmetics!!!

I went to the MAC store today and got:

Blacktrack fluidline
263 brush
3 shadows
15 shadow pro pallet
bare canvas

please help! lol


----------



## eowyn797 (May 8, 2007)

buy your stuff here instead - it's cheaper


----------



## GalleyGirl (May 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eowyn797* 

 
_buy your stuff here instead - it's cheaper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  2nd, before I got and order something (unless its from a new collection), I log onto here first and see if anyone is selling it, lol.


----------



## zendragonzowner (May 8, 2007)

Haha really? But thn you have to pay for shipping too...


----------



## 5_mac_love (May 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zendragonzowner* 

 
_Haha really? But thn you have to pay for shipping too..._

 
believe it or not most of the time its "still" way more cheaper even "with" shipping!! i have a ridiculous amount of MAC makeup enough even to do makeup on others (big range of foundations and powders etc.) and i swear i must have paid retail for only maybe 15% to 20% of my whole collection!!!


----------



## glam8babe (May 9, 2007)

something that i do is 'BUY MONTHLY" or when i have plenty of spare cash. For example if you hear theres a new MAC collection coming out next month.. start saving and dont buy anything until that collection comes out. If you dont like anything in the collection you can spend your money on other mac makeup =) my friends buy MAC stuff when they see the counter and they don't use half of the items they buy.. they just buy it to look good with their lil mac bags and it's well annoying because one girl i know bought the whole barbie collection and she doesn't even wear makeup but she loves barbie abit silly if you ask me!


----------



## zendragonzowner (May 9, 2007)

Haha. Thanks guys! 

      I just bought Swoosh, Juxt, and 1 other i keep fogettn the  name of. Got any links to good sellers? I need good paints.


----------

